# Issues with the XP Pen 15.6



## 0ri9ine11

Hello there,
yesterday my new xp pen 15.6 got delivered.
Now I'm facing quiet a lot of problems.
I already solved the first one which was at about a millimeter hovering above the diplay with the pen it triggered the function of the upper button of the pen as well as a "klick" or stroke at a 100% pressure in a flickering way.
This was solved by replacing or readjusting the tip of the pen.

However I would be thankful if you could help me solve the reamining problems:

1. The resolution looks a little blurry. my desktop displays are extremely sharp in comparison to the xp pen, but BOTH are set to 1920 x 1080

2. A known Problem: the colours are really off. still, any way to fix it? the RGB controller that is provided when you use the colour set "USER" doesnt seem to do anything

3. It isn't near sensetive enough. I set the lil graph for the pressure sensetivity of the pen as steep as possible and my opacity in PS is on a 100% still using complete black as a coulour only results in a more or less light gray (using normal pressure) with every brush

4. the pen activates too late, if I use less pressure (as if I was scetching with a normal pencil) the pen doesnt trigger and I produce no line at all I really have to "press" a little on the display while drawing

5. the worst and most important of all: the callibration is off. I did the 5-point callibration a thousand times and tried everything and I have already heard that the stroke being off the pen tip is a normal thing caused by the gab between outer screen for the pen and displaying screen and the perpective of the user. HOWEVER I can clearly see the curser being next to the tip no matter from what angle I look at it and the direction to which it is off changes from corner of the tablet to corner, so it HAS to be a software (non-physical) problem as well.

Thanks for helping, Robin


----------



## Antonov

Hello, I started to use no later than yesterday the same Artist 16 XP Pen tablet... and I have to say it was not soooo easy. I realised that both pens had batteries that needed to by charged prior to start with, which is maybe obvious to everybody, but left me a bit puzzled since I didnt know that.

Anyway.

I also faced some issues: the tablet lost the identification means that my digital pen was only responsive on the comptuer monitor, while I was well drwaing on top of the tablet. I had to restart to solve this.
Later, the point to draw was suddenly 7cm on the left of the pen... but only on the drwaing surface, not menus. I guess I messed up somewhere.

ANYWAY... Sorry not much help Robin but I will be happy to read your thread as I have also many things to discover !


----------

